# what electric reel ?



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Have been true to decide on which electric reel to get. Between a daisy tanacom bull 1000 and a precision electric with a 9/0. Have fished with the daiwa and a the precision except with a 6/0. Liked how easy the daiwa was to use but the precision seemed more rugged. What's y'alls opinion ? Mostly going to be targeting tiles and snowies out to 1000 feet.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask the guys over at: http://100ffc.com/


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

How did you find the Diawa performed on your target species. Even the small Diawa, that I used, just kicked the crap out of 85 pound Yellowfins at half that depth. I was using the rod and the electrics were just for taking up slack. Do you want to just winch these fish up?


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Daiwa worked flawlessly but in 1000 feet it got a little lower on line than I felt comfortable with. We were fishing 10 hook rigs and it is meat fishing not so much for sport. When we burn 800 dollars in fuel we just want meat in the box.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use my Daiwa TB1000s in over 1100ft of water at times but I started downsizing my line to increase capacity and keep the diameter on the spool larger for faster retrieves. I now spool mine with 65lb or 80lb. I have snagged bottom with 65lb and actually ripped up a chunk of limestone before breaking it.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Any word the new tanacom 1000 ? They're only 600 now


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

And what type of braid are you using ?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I fish precisions. Recently one of.the Penn's I was using with the precisionss had to have the gears rebuilt. I pulled the Penn off the precision mount and carried the Penn in for.repair. total cost was like $40. That said the tanacoms could be bullet proof and.never need repair. I wouldn't know.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

When I saw the post title I expected it to be a quote in a fish story with an unhappy ending. Like "hey go check the electric reel, that bait has been soaking for while." Followed by "uh, what electric reel".
Glad you were just looking for advice on a new purchase.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I use my Daiwa TB1000s in over 1100ft of water at times but I started downsizing my line to increase capacity and keep the diameter on the spool larger for faster retrieves. I now spool mine with 65lb or 80lb. I have snagged bottom with 65lb and actually ripped up a chunk of limestone before breaking it.


I'm echoing what Chris said. Down size your line to 65 or 80lb. (It's 80 for me). And learn how to rig without using knots. It's all you need. In my opinion, line any heavier just adds to how much weight you will have to use and works your equipment that much harder.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a fish winch. Not elegant but works well and the price is right. And it's a tough mother. No frills, just gets it done. I'm looking at one of the smaller Tacoma rigs for the wife. She loves to catch mingos at the edge but hates the reel-up part. A true first-world problem!


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a couple of Precision 12vt HT motors (w/USA-Made Penn 6/0s) for Sale if interested (not giving them away). Both the Precisions & the Penns were just completely serviced @~$300 for the pair so these are as good or better than new...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

dsaito said:


> Daiwa worked flawlessly but in 1000 feet it got a little lower on line than I felt comfortable with. We were fishing 10 hook rigs and it is meat fishing not so much for sport. When we burn 800 dollars in fuel we just want meat in the box.


Like your answer. Direct and clear on your objective. You aren't really into the sport.....does that mean you are 'Commercial' or are you just trying to get good return on your fuel outlay? 

I've seen guys in Brazil, just jerk the fighting chair off and mount a hydraulic wench on the pedestal and run all forms of multi-hook configurations. Boats that I cringe to see people bottom fishing from but them just canvas the covering boards and let her rip. When they get the bottom fish they want, they restore the fighting chair to the pedestal and go back to having fun.

Very efficient and strangely, this is by guys that don't have to sweat a fuel bill but it is more efficient than using electric reels.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Not commercial. But reeling up several fish from those depths all day long isn't going to happen either. Especially when you have family and friends and even clients doing it. Just push the button and go. Anything 300 or less I hand crank


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I make no apologies for wanting to catch, keep and eat tasty fish. Mingos are at the top of that list. Also no apologies for using technology to my advantage. Who is still using Loran? Not using braid?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

We bought a pair of TB1000 from Chris V when he was at Top Gun about four or five years ago. They have done every thing we have asks them to. Fished to 1600 for rosies and other fish that deep No problems . Both of the reels have been fished hard and they still preform same as the day we had them spooled. The only thing I dislike about ours is the japan wording of the faces. Never learn Japanese ? They are worth the cost but I also recommend buying an extra power cord.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

++ on Penn 6/0, or perhaps 9/0.
++ on extra power cord, battery too for that fact unless you're centrally rigged via gunwale receptacles.
also worth the extra few mins to explain the operation to folks that may have never used them....they can be deadly up close to the boat whether single, or 10-hooked IMHO.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As a note to anyone about to buy an electric reel; have an extra cord and learn to LOVE diolectric grease! Don't skimp on it either, coat plug connections very liberally and reapply often.


----------



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

I haven't used the precisions but love the Diawas. Also for any electric reel I would recommend buying something that you can hand crank also. Having some sort of elertical problem when you have a fish that far down and no way to get it back is not fun.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The hand crank option is great for when fish are close or if you have two lines down and the boat shifts and the rod and reel has to be moved while keeping the lines tight. Its also nice if you hook the occasional swordfish while deep dropping and need to assist the motor


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the Tanacom Bull's but have a brand new Fish Winch I will sell.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the Tanacom Bull with 80 lb and have a new Fish Winch I will sell for $250.00 It will fit a 6/0 and 9/0.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice and buying opportunities. But no one has talked about the new tanacom 1000 that's not the bull. It's cheaper but daiwa claims it to be the same internal parts. Anyone have experience with it ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to look at it this way;

1)same internals supposedly
+
2)toned down cosmetics and cheaper handle
=
$400.00 less for cosmetics?

I don't know what to think of them because I haven't used one yet. I have used TB1000s since before they hit the shelves and I know what they are capable of. My Daiwa guy swears they are the same reel, but only time will tell.

Just to clear it up though, I have no doubt the new reels will get it done efficiently. I just hope they have the oomph the TBs have


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Chris view read your reports and advice for a long time now. Always a wealth on knowledge. If I'm ever in the area of Sam's I will definitely have to stop in


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes they are the same inside. I have 2 of the bling reels and just bought the less expensive one. Same thing. 

The reels internals are very basic just like any other conventional reel. Bronze gears and standard drag stack. I put Carbontex drag washers in mine and will see if there is any difference if I ever get to go fishing.

I may have some pictures and will post them if I find them. Here you go. The last picture shows the original paper material drag washers.

The drag stack and main gear has O rings and a rubber cover to help keep water out.

The hand crank is VERY useful. The reel will beep at 5 meters I think then it will stop at your setting. I set mine to stop when the top swivel is just out of the water then hand crank the rest of the way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ocean Master said:


> Yes they are the same inside. I have 2 of the bling reels and just bought the less expensive one. Same thing.
> 
> The reels internals are very basic just like any other conventional reel. Bronze gears and standard drag stack. I put Carbontex drag washers in mine and will see if there is any difference if I ever get to go fishing.
> 
> ...


Watch out Alan Tani!! Between you and Pompano Joe, I haven't been to his site in a while. Thanks for all the info!


----------

